

Show HN: I calculated the Power of the Death Star [pdf] - nmc
http://www.epsilon.practicum.os3.nl/assets/death_star.pdf

======
rpedela
Is this a candidate for an Ig Nobel Prize?

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ig_Nobel_Prize](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ig_Nobel_Prize)

~~~
nmc
I submitted it earlier this year, however I do not think it qualifies since it
was already published in a book.

